#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: غیر فعال شدن دکمه نکست در موقع نصب ویندوز در لبت تاب اح مدل 7210us

## pcapadana

با سلام خدمت شما عزیزان
یه لب تاب دارم واسه نصب جدید ویندوز  اوردن .قتی با بوت از سی دی میارمش بالا اونجایی که درایور رو فرمت میکنن واسه نصب دوباره ویندوز  وقتی درایور رو فرمت میکنم میخوام نصب کنم اون دکمه نکست که پایین صفحه هست غیر فعال هست چیکار باید کرد که درست بشه ممنون میشم در ضمن یه درایور هست به اسم ریکاوری اصلا فرمتش نکردم ولی یه چند تا درایور هم بود هر کدومش 270مگا بایت اونا رو فرمت کردم 

ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mahmod31

با سلام با Hiren's BootCD اول درایوی که میخوای فرمت کن اگر مشکل خصوصیت هارد بود میتونی خصوصیتش رو عوض کنی

----------


## pcapadana

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی ممنون میشم

----------


## اسماعیل محبی

دوست من سلام 

بهتر بود فقط درایو یک رو یک بار دلت و دوباره با ویندوز پارتیشن میبستی  اگه درست نشد میرفتی 
سراغ نرم افزار های مدیریت هارد و پارتیشن بندی  چون در بعضی مواقع پریمری یا لوجیک بودن پارتیشن اول باعث اینگونه از  مشکلات میشه امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه 
موفق باشید

----------


## mahmod31

دوست عزیز دیسک نجات بهترین گزینه ست برای این جور مواقع بعضی وقتا در موقع نصب ویندوز با دیسک ویندوز نمیتونی مشکل رو حل کنی بهترین کار همونه که گفتم برنامه های زیادی برای حل این مشکل تو بوت سی دی هست کار کردن باهاشون خیلی ساده ست با مینی ویندوز بوت کن بعد درایو رو فرمت کن اگر مشکل حل نشد در قسمت برنامه های مدیریت هارد برنامه های زیادی برای این منظور هست که میتونی مشکلتو حل کنی

----------


## ardalans

عزیز جان سی دی ویندوز رو عوض کن یا سی دی رام رو عوض کن اگه نشد ویندوز ایکس پی بزار کل هارد رو فرمت کن بعد سون نصب کن اگه نشد تمامی درایو ها رو باهمون ویندوز سون فرمت کن اگر هم اطلاعاتت مهمه با اکتیو بوت دیسک بیا بالا کپی کن روی هارد اکسترنال اگه هم نشد خدا پدر هاردتو بیامرزه یه هارد نو بزار

----------


## pcapadana

با ویندوز اکس پی نشد وسط کار ارور میداد ولی با ویندوز سون درستش کردم تمام هاردو فرمت کردم دوباره پارتیشن بندی کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا تو اکس پی نمیشه عکس ارور رو میذارم نمیدونم چیه کسی بدونه بهم بگه ممنون میشم.

----------


## nekooee

ویندوز xp با خیلی سخت افزارهای جدید مشکل داره و نیاز نیست xp نصب کنید. همان 7 به بالا کافی هست.

----------


## ardalans

دوستم ویندوز ایکس پی اگر جدید دانلود کنی این مرحله رو رد میکنه باید اپدیت جدیدش باشه که درایور هارد رو بشناسه البته حالا که مشکل حل شد بزار برا دفعه بعد

----------


## غفور

دوست عزیز مدل های جدید لپ تاپ دیفلتشون ویندوز سون و برای نصب اکس پی باید ahci رو تو حالت ata باید قرار بدین

----------

